# Cheap B Grade Fantasy Flicks...



## The Fool (Jan 15, 2003)

Hi 

I want to get some more movies for my DVD collection

Post your favs... 


The Fool


----------



## Assenpfeffer (Jan 15, 2003)

_Krull_ - Relatively high budget, but with a b-movie feel.  I don't care for this one as much as some others do, but there's some decent dialogue and effects, they story's not too bad, and the whole thing is made worthwhile by the Widow of the Web (Francesca Annis from _Dune_,) the Emerald Seer and Freddie Jones as the Old Man.

_The Sword & the Sorcerer_ - An underappreciated classic.  Aside from the weird shooty-sword thing, this film is arguably a better translation of Howard's Conan to the screen that the Conan movies are, in feel if not in character.  The opening scene from the film is lifted directly from the opening of _The Hour of the Dragon_.

_The Beastmaster_ - A fun small-scale fantasy with a fairly unique bronze-age feel.  Stay as far away as possible from the Beastmaster sequels - they're dreadful, and not in a good way.  Think _Highlander 2_ bad.  Boot to the Jimmy bad.  Ass on Toast bad.

_Excalibur_ - great movie, and the definitive film treatment of Arthurian legend outside of kids' crap like Disney's _The Sword in the Stone_.  

_Dragonslayer_ - It's as close as anyone's come to _Ars Magica:  The Motion Picture_.  To my knowledge it's not available on DVD yet.

_Clash of the Titans_ - Best portrayal of the Olympian gods ever on film.  Other stuff in this vein include the Sinbad movies, which are great fun - look for Tom Baker as the evil sorcerer in one of them and an awesome, awesome battle against a 6-armed golem

_Jason and the Argonauts_ - Another great Harryhausen classic, but make sure you're not buying the crap sandwich miniseries version from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jan 15, 2003)

Depends on what you mean by cheap b grade. 

On the better side there is also:

_Willow_ - Probably the best epic fantasy until LotR. While there are a few bad moments, overall this had the most D&D feel of anything up until its time.

_Princess Bride_ - Great swashbuckling comedy. Certainly amoungst the top fantasy films of all time.

_Legend_ - Somewhat more sureal, but you can expect that from Ridley Scott. Beuatiful in look even if the story is a little weak.

_Record of Lodoss War_ - Anime D&D. While Japanese this has nothing to do with Japanese tradition and everthing to do with D&D strait out of the PHB. Even if you arn't normally an anime fan this is well worth checking out.

If on the other hand you mean cheap in the sense of bad, but still enjoyable from a bad=funny perspective there are a couple more I would recomend:

_Hawk the Slayer_ - All your classic fantasy elements but done with all the quality you would expect from a 1980 B movie. Long a favorite of my old friends for its unintentional humor.

_Sorceress_(1982) - Truely one of the worst efforts ever at fantasy. Once again however if you thing bad=funny this movie is great. There are a few lines that are classics (I won't spoil them) that became catchphrases in our old D&D campaigns. I'm surprised I never saw this on MST3K.


----------



## Assenpfeffer (Jan 15, 2003)

I disliked both _Willow_ and _Legend_, though both have their high points.  Neither are what you could call "B-Grade," but I listed some of those myself.

_The Princess Bride_, while it might be borderline fantasy, is a great movie.

_Lodoss War_ *is* D&D in all but name.  A great series, and I'm not a big anime fan in general.

I hang my head in shame at never having seen _Hawk the Slayer_

Another decent film is _The Dark Crystal_.  Puppets, but well done puppets, and there are some genuinely neat things in there, like life-sucking mojo.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 15, 2003)

Cheap B grade.

Dungeons and Dragons:  While perhaps not as closely related to D&D as "Hawk the Slayer" it's sets and effects are stronger than many of the other cheap B grade pictures.  While the plot is weak and most of the acting is poor Jermy Irons hams up an evil wizard that is hilariously over the top.

Conan: James Earl Jones as the the leader of the snake Cult.  A few good lines by the supporting characters.  Adequate effects and acting.  (I don't know about the sequels)

(IMHO The Princess Bride was one of the finest comedies ever filmed.)


----------



## Assenpfeffer (Jan 15, 2003)

Tyrrell said:
			
		

> *Dungeons and Dragons:  While perhaps not as closely related to D&D as "Hawk the Slayer" it's sets and effects are stronger than many of the other cheap B grade pictures.  While the plot is weak and most of the acting is poor Jermy Irons hams up an evil wizard that is hilariously over the top.*




That film is so lousy I didn't even think to mention it in the company of _bad_ movies.  

My pick in the "wretched but hilarious" category remains _Battlefield Earth_.



> *Conan: James Earl Jones as the the leader of the snake Cult.  A few good lines by the supporting characters.  Adequate effects and acting.  (I don't know about the sequels)
> *




Let me nitpick for a moment.    No way is that a B movie.  For a number of years it was the highest-grossing movie ever released in the month of May (until _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_,) and was considered a big hit.  It has A-list talent associated with it (John Milius, Oliver Stone, Basil Poldouris, James Earl Jones,) was lavishly produced, and launched Arnie's career (even though he'd been in some stuff before that, _Conan the Barbarian_ made him a bonafide action superstar.)

That said, I think the sequel stinks, a B movie made with A money.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 15, 2003)

could someone that is able to search just bump one of the other 10 threads that have collected all possible fantasy or B movies imaginable?
You'll have to go for 2 weeks to catch up to the lists that have been compiled which are only a few page-clicks away, if you knew where they were.

And The Fool should have defined what he meant by "B" movie  - there are too many subjective opinions about what merits "A" or "B" status in people's minds.

As for Dungeons & DRagons, if you actually think that movie qualifies as "incredibly bad" in the same thread where people are offering up Hawk the Slayer, Beastmaster, etc, than I question your objectivity.


----------



## Assenpfeffer (Jan 15, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *could someone that is able to search just bump one of the other 10 threads that have collected all possible fantasy or B movies imaginable?*




*shrug* That's the price we pay for being on a board which doesn't have the search function available to all.



> *And The Fool should have defined what he meant by "B" movie  - there are too many subjective opinions about what merits "A" or "B" status in people's minds.*




It's admittedly subjective.  A good discussion can be found at:

http://www.bmoviecentral.com/bmoviecentral/articles/What Is A B-Movie.html

I maintain that _Conan the Barbarian_ is not a borderline case, however, unless one subscribes to the idea that any fantasy or sci-fi movie is by definition "B" (and thus by extension cheap and tacky.)



> *As for Dungeons & DRagons, if you actually think that movie qualifies as "incredibly bad" in the same thread where people are offering up Hawk the Slayer, Beastmaster, etc, than I question your objectivity. *




The query was for B movies, after all.  _Hawk the Slayer_ isn't _Casablanca_ by anybody's definition.  It's possible for a movie to be bad and still be fun, after all.  From all I've heard (and I appear to be just about the only person in the hobby who hasn't seen it,) _Hawk_ fits that description.

I _did_ see the D&D movie, though, and thought it was just bad.  At least _The Beastmaster_ didn't have a coke-fueled Jeremy Irons delivering the worst performance of his life, or silly-looking henchman with blue lipstick that would have been out of place at a goth club.  Or any of the Wayans brothers.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jan 15, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *could someone that is able to search just bump one of the other 10 threads that have collected all possible fantasy or B movies imaginable?
> You'll have to go for 2 weeks to catch up to the lists that have been compiled which are only a few page-clicks away, if you knew where they were.
> *




I've been reading the lists since they were redone and don't recall seeing such a thread. This doesn't mean it doesn't exist but I don't think that the topic has been overdone or I likely would have seen one of these threads. Now if someone with a search ability would like to point us in the right direction that would be great.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 16, 2003)

*COOL!*

----------
If on the other hand you mean cheap in the sense of bad, but still enjoyable from a bad=funny perspective there are a couple more I would recomend:
----------

Yes thats exactly what i meant , sorry i should of specified...

OMG 

Sorceress! [What a fantastically cool B Grade flick that was]
I forgot all about it 

I will definalty check out alot of the films listed...

Hawk the Slayer (what a great flick as well  )

Record of Lodoss War sounds very interesting as well...

If someone that has the search function can find that link
id be very greatful 

Also a question, Im in Australia, and there is no way i can get
these flicks here  I asked about importing and they want an arm and a leg in cost and freight charges 

Is there any way i can get my hands on a whole bunch of these flicks as cheaply as possible?

Also there are two films that im interested in but i have no idea
what they are like...

Brotherhood of the Wolf
*The movie with Heath Legder as a Jousing Knight*
Forgot the tittle 

---
My to get list so far:

The Sword & the Sorcerer 
The Beastmaster 
Dragonslayer 
Clash of the Titans 
Jason and the Argonauts 
Princess Bride 
Record of Lodoss War 
Hawk the Slayer 
Sorceress 


Thanks ALL!
Keep the suggestions coming please!


The Fool


----------



## The Fool (Jan 16, 2003)

*Just some others...*

Here are some id like opinions on 
Thes might be BAD BAD more than BAD GOOD 

Deathstalker I-IV
Barbarian Queen 1 & 2

I do remember Deathstalker I [that was a fav]
but the others i dont even remember what they were like 

Also anyone remember the 'ATOR Movies'
God they were horribly bad 

Also id like cool Martial Arts/Medieval - Fantasy flicks list as well

Movies that ive seen and liked:

Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon [A fav]
Once upon a time in China 1 & 2

There is anew movie called 'Hero' anyone know whats that like?

Thanks in advance


The Fool


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 16, 2003)

"Cheap B Grade fantasy films"?

_Dungeons & Dragons: The Movie_
_Deathstalker_ films
_The Sword and the Sorcerer_
_Beastmaster_ films
_Red Sonja_
_Conan the Destroyer_
_Kull the Conqueror_
_Krull_
_Labyrinth_(?) (starring a young flat-chested Jennifer Conelly and David Bowie)


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jan 16, 2003)

More info you requested:

_Brotherhood of the Wolf (Le Pacte des loups)_ - This is a french film with subtitles. It is not fantasy in the strictest sense, but is more of 18th Century horror (I'm sure someone will disagree with me on this point). While definitely bauetiful in look some (including myself) argue as to the quality of the story. If you don't mind subtitles it can be enjoyable. 

_A Knight's Tale_ - *The movie with Heath Legder as a Jousing Knight*I haven't seen this as it has a couple of things that I hate in movies. First it pretends it is historical while rewriting history and secondly it takes a historical period and has the locals singing rock and roll songs. Now these are my personal pet peaves and I will acknowlege that many people liked it.

I am not familiar with these at all:
_Deathstalker I-IV
Barbarian Queen 1 & 2
'ATOR Movies'_

As for martial arts that is a subject that deserves its own thread.

A few more things I have though of:

_Monty Python and the Holy Grail_: A different take on the Arthurian legend. One of my favorite movies of all time and probably the best of the Monty Python bunch. You either love it, or hate it because you just don't find them funny.

_First Knight_: Come one, come all, come see Richard Gere and Sean Connery butcher the story of King Arthur. truely you better think bad=funny if you are going to enjoy this one. An A budget with a B feel.

_Merlin_: The NBC mini-series that tells the story of Merlin's life. It has some good effects and an all star cast. I found it average. Not great, not bad, just average.

_Jabberwocky_: Another Monty Python film, this time a somewhat more serious look at the middle-ages (this doesn't mean not a comedy, just not as campy as Holy Grail). It has my favorite death scene of all time, even better than the one in Buffy the Vampire Slayer movie.

_Army of Darkness_: A much darker comedy version of A Conneticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court. This one stars Bruce Campbell transported to medeval England where he fights a horde of Zombies with a gun and a chainsaw. You got to like camp(bell) if your going to like this.

A few things that Ranger REG pointed out:

_Red Sonja_: Many who love Conan the Barbarian hate this film. I liked it (go ahead and flame me). This probably will suit you fine in the bad=funny catagory. As a bonus it stars Arnold as a barbarian exactly like Conan but with a different name.

_Conan the Destroyer_: A B film with an A budget if there ever was one. Destroyed the Conan franchise for 20 years.

_Krull_: I could have listed this as well in the bad=funny list, but I personally just found it bad. Here's a chance the see Robbie Coltraine and Liam Nieson in a film they would probably like to see burned.

More to come later as I think of them.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 16, 2003)

Barbarian Queen 1 is basically softcore porn, the titty torture device was quite funny. The story hinges on a woman who is off to save her husband to be from a evil guy. I'm going to assume Barbarian Queen 2 is much the same.

The Ator movies are real bad, one of them got the MST3000 treatment I believe.

A knight's tale was goofy, it basically turned jousting into the middle ages version of pro wrestling and used Heavy Metal music as a soundtrack. It was actually fun to watch just for the fact that it was so goofy.

Brotherhood of the Wolf (Le Pacte des loups) was a great movie, I saw it in english on DVD (which I think has a different cut). I loved the movie although it would be easy to shoot holes in the storyline, the fight scenes were choreographed in the Hong Kong action movie style, and everybody in France apparently knows Karate, but it was very well made.

First Knight "Camalot is Blue and there is nothing we can do" The automatic knight testing machine was really funny (basically a big machine  that people ran through and got the crap beat out of them by). It is one of the worst movies I have ever seen in my life.

Some Anime

Lodoss War has already been well covered here.

Historic Legend of Arslan was very good but I don't think they released it all (in America).

The Slayers is supposed to be good but I have not seen it.

Princess Monoke was good if a little hard to follow at times.

If you liked Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon then you want to see Ninja Scroll. It was great.


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Jan 16, 2003)

Versus- a japanese action/horror/fantasy movie that is very B.

Two prisoners escape to meet up with the Yakuza in a dark forest that just happens to be a gate to hell. Lots of zombies and kung/gun-fu.

The way the hero removes his charge from danger is pretty funny.

The movie is just too long.

SD


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Jan 16, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *
> The Ator movies are real bad, one of them got the MST3000 treatment I believe. *




That had to be one of their funniest roasts, and it is the only way to watch Ator. Those movies are just bad.

I just wish I could remember which movie MST3K roasted that had the forklift song in it.

SD


----------



## Mallus (Jan 16, 2003)

*A few things...*



			
				Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *A Knight's Tale - *The movie with Heath Legder as a Jousing Knight*I haven't seen this as it has a couple of things that I hate in movies. First it pretends it is historical while rewriting history and secondly it takes a historical period and has the locals singing rock and roll songs. *




I can understand disliking A Knight's Tale {most of my friends thought I was insane for liking it}, but it isn't fair to say it pretends to be historical. From the opening sequence it makes it clear you're in for a wildly anachronistc movie, as the peasants drumming morhps into a Queen song. I think that's the movie's chief pleasue {along w/ Paul Bettany as Chaucer the ring-announcer}. It revels in historical innacuarcy as a way of slyly commenting on the inaccuracies of historical films. 

I'd bet a lot of people would consider Boorman's Excalibur pretty accurate, except all the knights go running around in armor that won't be developed for 6 or 7 centuries. By comparison, A Knights Tale is off less than 500 years.

Now, more movies...

From HK: The Heroic Trio and The Bride with White Hair. Both awesome.

And another comment: The funny thing about Casablanca is that it is a B movie. A cheap production starring --at the time-- studio contract players. The fact that turned out to be amazing doesn't alter the fact that it was the very defintion of a B film, as the studio was making it...


----------



## Assenpfeffer (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: A few things...*



			
				Mallus said:
			
		

> *I'd bet a lot of people would consider Boorman's Excalibur pretty accurate, except all the knights go running around in armor that won't be developed for 6 or 7 centuries. By comparison, A Knights Tale is off less than 500 years.*




I havn't seen _A Knight's Tale_, so I'm speculating here, but what many may dislike about the film may not be the fact that it contains anachronisms _per se_ (as you note, _Excalibur_ has at least as many, but is often touted as "more realistic" than AKT,) but that the modern elements which it does contain seem incongrous with its nominally medieval setting.  In contrast, _Excalibur_ is unabashed fantasy.  So it may not be a question of accuracy, but of feel.


----------



## Mallus (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: A few things...*



			
				Assenpfeffer said:
			
		

> *--snip...but that the modern elements which it does contain seem incongrous with its nominally medieval setting.*




That's what I really responded to. For a silly film, it made me think quite a lot about the representation of history in movies. The difference between realism and versimiltude {sp?}. The way a Queen song is just as out of place in the 1500's and full plate armor is in the 900's, but so few folks register that so as to make it unimportant. 

I liked the way it poked fun at realism , which as Inigo Montoya liked to say "does not mean what you think it means"...


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 16, 2003)

Ladyhawk is a fine film (not B-movie) worth getting in this genre.  It too had odd music for the theme, though it was part of the background soundtrack and not something supposed to be played IN the movie and heard by the characters.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jan 16, 2003)

While not a movie, but availible on DVD, The Black Adder series. While all four seasons are good in thier own right, season 1 is smack dab in the dark ages (I know this is a bad term but it realy fits here). An accurate representation of the filth and brutality of those times with more than enough good writing to point out the humor in it all.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 17, 2003)

I remember a movie I think was called Barbarian Twins, it had the musclebound twins who did a lot of late 80's and early90's straight to video stuff. It definatly qualifies as a fantasy movie and a B movie. It in no way qualifies as good though.


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 17, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *I remember a movie I think was called Barbarian Twins, it had the musclebound twins who did a lot of late 80's and early90's straight to video stuff. It definatly qualifies as a fantasy movie and a B movie. It in no way qualifies as good though. *




Oh man, I remember that stuff! Check it out:

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0092615



> The young orphans Kutchek and Gore have been adopted by a tribe of clowns, jugglers, and entertainers. The tribe is led by the queen Canary and its wealth stems from her magical belly stone. The evil ruler Kadar desires Canary and her stone, and attacks her clan's caravan to gain possession of them. Before the clan's defeat one of the clansmen sneak away to hide the stone. Canary is locked up in Kadar's harem, Kutchek and Gore in his quarry to be trained as gladiators, and the rest of the clan is to live as outlaws in the woods. When Kutchek and Gore have grown up to VERY big gladiators, they run away and break into Kadar's harem with the aid of the young woman Lemone. Canary quests them to find "The Old King's Weapons" and with these kill the dragon that guards the hidden belly stone. Afterwards they should find a new queen and give her the stone, to restore the tribe to its former glory.




Wow, now that is some serious shlock!


----------



## Sulimo (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: A few things...*



			
				Mallus said:
			
		

> *I'd bet a lot of people would consider Boorman's Excalibur pretty accurate, except all the knights go running around in armor that won't be developed for 6 or 7 centuries. By comparison, A Knights Tale is off less than 500 years.*




Well, as a HUGE fan of _Excalibur_ (hell until FOTR came along it probably was my fave fantasy film) I'll comment here. I certainly never felt it was historically accurate....I did think it was a pretty good attempt at _one_ version of the Arthur myth though.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Jan 17, 2003)

For those that haven't seen A Knights Tale, the incongruities are intentional. The peasents beating out and singing We Will Rock you, and later at a dance scene, the hero does the hustle to Bowie's the Golden Years. 

I like the movie in a goofy sort of way. It makes me think of really good somewhat lighthearted game sessions, where the players throw little in jokes in with thier characters.

The second Ator movie got the MST3K treatment.

I'm surprised no one mentioned the Gor movies (2 of them). Worse than Ator. I had to rent one of them for the same reason you slow down at a car wreck.


----------



## jdavis (Jan 17, 2003)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh man, I remember that stuff! Check it out:
> 
> ...




Magic Belly stone huh, I wonder if anybody has ever worked one of those into a adventure? 

I just vaguely remember the movie, me and my younger brother rented a lot of crap from a local gas station/video store in the early '90's, wonderful movies like Hell comes to Frog Town and Yor the Hunter from the Future.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 17, 2003)

What is A-Grade and B-Grade?


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 18, 2003)

"A" grade films are usually of high quality, mainly because they're given a big budget for casting, visual effects, because the production company is banking on it to make lots of money.

"B" grade films are usually of mediocre quality, just above amateurish, mainly because they work on a small budget. Production companies like Troma are known for making B movies, like _Kabukiman._


----------



## Villano (Jan 19, 2003)

The Ator movie that got the MST3K treatment was shown under the title *The Cave Dwellers*. You should really check it out if you haven't seen it. It's one of their absolute best. 

I love the scene where Ator tells the girl and his assistant, Thong (yes "Thong"), to sneak in while he distracts the guards. Ator disappears for about 2 minutes and suddenly swoops in on a hanglider, dropping grenades. I'm sure that Joel and the bots speak for everyone when they groan, "Oh, you've got to be kidding me!".

As for recommended B movies, I'm partial to Conquest, a stone age sword and sorcery flick directed by Lucio Fulci, best know for his horror pictures like The Beyond and Zombie. 
It sort of combines Conan and Quest For Fire (an excellent film in its own right). 

Lots of nudity, blood, brain eating, and monsters. 

The downside is that every scene has fog in it. Every scene. Sometimes it made it hard to tell what was going on. I'm still not sure what attacked the heroes in the water (but reviews described them as zombies). 

Also, as far as I know, it hasn't been on video in years. 

And the first Deathstalker film is great, especially the boar man. Before LotR, he was the best example of an orc. In fact, he's so cool his scenes were inserted into every one of the Deathstalker sequels (which are all horrible, btw). 

Of course, it goes without saying that The Sword & The Sorcerer is a classic. BTW, anyone own the dvd of this flick? I've heard that there are a lot of complaints about flaws in the disc (freezing up, I think). 

Also, one of the premium channels remade a bunch of old horror movies from the '50's. I saw She-Creature and Earth VS The Spider and they were both excellent. 

Spider starts off as kind of a take on Spider-Man and goes off into horror as the guy becomes more and more spider-like. 

And She-Creature deals with a killer mermaid in the 1800's (I think that's when it's set). Very cool. 

I've heard that two of the others in the series, How To Make A Monster and The Day The World Ended, are also great. In fact, the only bad film in the series is supposed to be Teenage Caveman, which is a shame since its the one I was most looking forward to. One critic likened it to when a person films his own vomit and calls it art. Not exactly a ringing endorsement.  

And, while not a fantasy film, I really recommend Battlefield: Earth. One of the funniest films ever made. It's a shame that MST3K never had the chance to get their hands on it. My own favorite part of the film was when I realized that the lightbulb were still intact after 1,000 years.


----------



## Kilmore (Jan 20, 2003)

I've said it before and I say it again... If you want great B-movie cheeze, go to www.badmovies.org

This guy has hilarious reviews for all sorts of classics including Hawk the Slayer, Deathstalker, and Army of Darkness.

Check it out before talking back!  This site is made with luv.


----------



## Kilmore (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh yeah, and if you don't mind anime and like cracky fantasy shows, you should love Slayers.  The Slayers anime comes in two flavors, regular Slayers, which has been animated into three TV series' and a movie, and features mega-sorceress Lina Inverse with a powerful, handsome, but dumb swordsman, a nutcase princess, and a too cool to be described swordsman-shaman-monster, along with a changing assortment of priests, priestesses, princes and princesses, monsters, and dragons.

Then there's Slayers Special, which has been made into several animated movies and straight to video episodes and features Lina with a nutty scantily clad sorceress companion named Naga the White Serpent.

Info is available at www.inverse.org


----------



## Zaukrie (Jan 21, 2003)

Ok, so I did "find" and didn't read the whole thing, but has anyone seen "Druids"?  I keep seeing that in the used DVD store.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jan 21, 2003)

"Erik the Viking" is fun, too.


----------



## Assenpfeffer (Jan 21, 2003)

Zaukrie said:
			
		

> *Ok, so I did "find" and didn't read the whole thing, but has anyone seen "Druids"?  I keep seeing that in the used DVD store. *




That was a big-budget epic that flopped in France.  I've heard it's wretched.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jan 22, 2003)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> *While not a movie, but availible on DVD, The Black Adder series. ... *




The scripts to the series can be found here: http://morpho.dar.net/~northrup/ba/

Especially funny is the episode 'Witchsmeller Pursuivant', which has all sorts of fun. If you want a humorous Inquisitor, you can't go wrong with the Witch-smeller. 

Witchsmeller: Can you say the Lord's Prayer?

Edmund: Well, yes -- I can say it backwards if you like!

Witchsmeller: CONFESSION!

	(The crowd cheers)

Witchsmeller: Now, Edmund, I believe you have a pussycat...

Edmund: Yes.

Witchsmeller: Ohh!

	(The crowd `Ohh's)

Witchsmeller: Its name is Bubbles?

Edmund: Right.

Witchsmeller: Yes, or, to give it its full name, _Beelzebubbles_ !!!


----------



## Doppleganger (Feb 16, 2003)

_Flesh & Blood_ - After reading the movies lists here, it has spurred me to mention my favorite.  For many years I thought "Conan" was the best of the medieval fantasy movies, until recently when I saw "Flesh & Blood" (1985 starring Rutger Hauer & Jennifer Jason Leigh).  After viewing it for the first time I thought, _Wow, I have just seen what surely must have been George R.R. Martin's first inspiration for his Song of Ice and Fire series._  There are many parallels between the two storylines and their overall feel.  I'm not sure if it can be categorized as a "B" movie, but at the same time it's definately not a big-budget blockbuster.  It's a gritty, semi-realistic story revolving around a band of medieval mercs, and includes tactical castle-seiges, the plague, religious mysticism, lords & ladies, and gruesome combat.


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 16, 2003)

_Hearts and Armor_ (1982) is a fairly low-budget fantasy film, and the only one I know of to deal with the Caroligian cycle of stories (Charlemagne's paladins, etc). I don't even see it on IMDB, though I might not be searching it correctly; it might be under another name. 

SCAian Movie List has a nice list as well.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 17, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *I remember a movie I think was called Barbarian Twins, it had the musclebound twins who did a lot of late 80's and early90's straight to video stuff. It definatly qualifies as a fantasy movie and a B movie. It in no way qualifies as good though. *




It's called _The Barbarians_, and it stars two actors going by the stage name, "The Barbarian Brothers."

I actually like this silly movie, and own a copy!


----------

